# T5 Forza Full strength



## KatieLKC (Feb 26, 2009)

Hiya,

Been reading up this morning and have ordered some of the above - no doubt i'll be conned! haha. But worth a try, Has anyone used tehm? or had any experience with them?

I'll put the link in etc, and the ingriedients per one! If anyone knows anything about it, be glad to know!!

http://www.desirablebody.co.uk/products/60-Capsules-%28Maximum-Strength%29-T5-FAT-BURNER-by-FORZA.html

Ingridients -

Each *T5* capsule contains:

60mg Ephedrine

200mg Caffeine

30mg Aspirin

100mg Narnegin

:laugh: x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

KatieLKC said:


> Ingridients -
> 
> Each *T5* capsule contains:
> 
> ...


dont know about the brand in particular but if all the ingreds are legit then it looks like a good mix!!

Have you made sure your diet and training and CARDIO are spot on before introducing fat burners???


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I ordered Eph from them and received it after a couple of days, it was real. :bounce:

I'm pretty sure you are not allowed to post that link though.


----------



## KatieLKC (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry KRS what do you mean it was real....i'm guessing thats bouncey ...sorry being simple i bet but let me know  I'm naturally hypoeractive as it is! lol.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

KatieLKC said:


> Sorry KRS what do you mean it was real....i'm guessing thats bouncey ...sorry being simple i bet but let me know  I'm naturally hypoeractive as it is! lol.


Eph is illegal, so it is against forum rules to post links to ECA fat burners. By real he means they are what they are, they do contain what they say they contain.

T5s are way to strong for women in my opinion! Have a look at dymetadrine 30+ or Dynaline XY.

Post up your diet and exercise routine.... Fat loss is 85% down to diet and at least 10% down to exercise


----------



## KatieLKC (Feb 26, 2009)

my apologys i didnt know not to post link- sorry on that one, i wont be taking them just yet, ill be working my diet out as per people on here, who do know what they are no about have said  x excited, but ill keep then im the cupboard x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

KatieLKC said:


> my apologys i didnt know not to post link- sorry on that one, i wont be taking them just yet, ill be working my diet out as per people on here, who do know what they are no about have said  x excited, *but ill keep then im the cupboard x*


good girl :thumb:


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

You may want to try a keto diet, Ive been using it for 9 days and Ive lost like 3% bodyfat


----------



## KatieLKC (Feb 26, 2009)

whats a keto diet?x


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

I took my first T5/60 this morning, and it was just ok. Tomorrow I'll take 2 and I'll check if there's any crack.


----------



## KatieLKC (Feb 26, 2009)

it would be great if you would keep me informed hun, im not going to take them yet, but be brill to know your views x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Hobbit JT said:


> You may want to try a keto diet, Ive been using it for 9 days and Ive lost like 3% bodyfat


NO NO NO

she needs to just get a normal healthy/training specific diet started first!! Start to see changes, let it become habitual and then she can start looking at different ways to diet!!

Nothing complicated and nothing to harsh!!

Stick with just plain old normal dieting first!! (well thats my opinion anyway)


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

60mg eph?! You'll be off your tits on that if you have no tolerance :thumb:

My ephs are 25mg and they do the job fine, and I'm a fair bit bigger than most of you women.

I would keep them for days when you're feeling lethargic - they don't actually 'burn fat' to any great degree - they're just a stimulant really.

Diet and training are the keys, so stick to the advice these chicks are giving you :thumbup1:


----------



## KatieLKC (Feb 26, 2009)

i will be doing it by diet or least trying, and putting the t5s away for when needed  also missbc diet started today, you would be impressed! X


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KatieLKC said:


> i will be doing it by diet or least trying, and putting the t5s away for when needed  also missbc diet started today, you would be impressed! X


Can we have some pre diet pics Katie, just to compare for later:whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

KatieLKC said:


> i will be doing it by diet or least trying, and putting the t5s away for when needed  also missbc diet started today, you would be impressed! X


 :bounce: :bounce:

So tell me all about it!! Hows its going??

xx

and dont listen to Tel, you dont have to post pics till your ready


----------



## KatieLKC (Feb 26, 2009)

cheek! Ill be taking them dont you worry x


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MissBC said:


> and dont listen to Tel, you dont have to post pics till your ready


 :confused1:

It was just a suggestion, thought it could be a motivator for you, I hope your

not suggesting I would get any gratification from said pics:whistling: 

In all seriousness Katie, good luck:thumbup1: I agree about the T5's, we used to take

them on holiday when we wanted to stay up all night:rolleyes:


----------



## KatieLKC (Feb 26, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> It was just a suggestion, thought it could be a motivator for you, I hope your
> 
> ...


 Hun, i walked rogue- puppy about 8 got back about half 9, had 1 wholemeal toast, with 1 scrambled egg, then mid morn was not hungry so just had 1 crispbread with sesame seeds  then lunch was 2 boiled eggs mushed up in a wholemeal pitta with a tiny bit of olive oil spread  this afternoon im thinking what to have for mid afternoon, tea time is chicken and brown rice  with big of tomato sauce though to dip in  better? X x and no sugar drinks! X


----------



## jenko87 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have just ordered the t5 60mg, from what people have said they seem to be really gud, got a descent diet at the moment obviously now and again have a little cheat but will start the course soon as and will keep everyon updated


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Did you order from the site linked on the previous and did they come ok?

Im thinking of getting these, do you use for preworkout or everyday?


----------

